# Invitation



## beemee (Mar 6, 2014)

I would like to extend an invitation for those suffering with SAD to come join a new Facebook page created for us:

https://www.facebook.com/livingwithsa?skip_nax_wizard=true&ref_type=registration_form

and you can follow the page on twitter @Social_Anxious

This are new pages which were created by me. I have lived with SAD my entire life. I was always afraid of Facebook because I never really knew what to say and share. I created this page so we can share our daily struggles and feel supported and that we are not alone.


----------

